# Natural Remedies for common chicken sickness



## kirsten4chickens

Hello ! Have you used any natural remedies for common chicken diseases? I heard that oregano oil extract is good remedy/ prevention for chicken coughs? There are other Hello ! Have you used any natural remedies for common chicken diseases? How effective are they?


----------



## minmin1258

Hi again Kristen, 
I've used "herbs de Providence" in my coop for a few months after reading that the herb combo in it is a multiple tasking remedy and preventative for all kinda of "creepy" things that infect/affect chickens. The Thyme and Marjoram in it helps keep fleas, mites, and lice away. The oregano in it is a respiratory support and the Lavender in it helps to calm them while stuck in the coop. I've had none of the above issues so can't be positive if it's contributed to that or to my OCD cleaning problem. You can search topics you wish to learn about on this forum by typing your main topic in the sites search engine box. I used it to find out about "fermented feed", try that it's very interesting!!!


----------



## kirsten4chickens

minmin1258 said:


> Hi again Kristen,
> I've used "herbs de Providence" in my coop for a few months after reading that the herb combo in it is a multiple tasking remedy and preventative for all kinda of "creepy" things that infect/affect chickens. The Thyme and Marjoram in it helps keep fleas, mites, and lice away. The oregano in it is a respiratory support and the Lavender in it helps to calm them while stuck in the coop. I've had none of the above issues so can't be positive if it's contributed to that or to my OCD cleaning problem. You can search topics you wish to learn about on this forum by typing your main topic in the sites search engine box. I used it to find out about "fermented feed", try that it's very interesting!!!


Thanks minmin1258 for these tips. I appreciate your help, will certainly try your suggestions.  Been away for a while but I'm back!


----------



## hellofromtexas

My family uses apple cider vinegar (tsp per gallon of water) in winter. It prevent respiratory diseases, helps absorb some nutrients and inhibit bacteria growth. In the summer it's too acidic to use though.


----------



## LittleWings

I know I sound like a broken record but I believe giving fermented feed is the best thing you can do for the overall health of your chickens. A healthy gut equals healthy chickens.


----------



## minmin1258

hellofromtexas said:


> My family uses apple cider vinegar (tsp per gallon of water) in winter. It prevent respiratory diseases, helps absorb some nutrients and inhibit bacteria growth. In the summer it's too acidic to use though.


I use ACV also but you can't use just any ACV and expect the good results. You have to get the ACV with "mother". You can purchase it at your local walmart grocer they have "Heinz" there and it's fairly cheap. Without the Mother it doesn't have the enzymes in it to help your birds and you are just giving them yukky tasting water. Lol

Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------



## mauimartha

Where do you get Herbes de Provence? I've heard of them, and thought it was a spice mix that you can buy? But didn't realize that there is lavendar in it, so am wondering if this is a mix that you made up yourself? We only feed our chickens organic feed so am interested in remedies such as yours. Mahalo! (that's "thank you" in Hawaiian.)


----------



## minmin1258

There is a grocery store in my area called Shop N Save, that's where I purchase mine from. You can google it and see for yourself what is in it. It's a French herb pack that they use in soups n stew. They put it in cheese cloth and remove the packet before serving. Where I purchase it from it comes in a plastic "bottle" like you would purchase bulk Italian seasoning, or dried garlic. I can get it for $4.99 a bottle that had approximately two uses in it. If you are the "naturalist" or grow your own herbs you could probably blend it yourself and save a bunch! You could probably buy it in the spice section at a whole foods store???? Good luck, hope you find it! It's great and smells amazing! My husband tells me I'm spicing the chickens before they're butchered...like I'd hurt MY babies! Lol


Sent from my iPhone using Chicken Forum


----------

